# lol young jimmy has daddy show fear



## cassandrasdaddy (Jan 30, 2011)

loud mouth old man looked scared what with all that backing up he was doing when the kid kept walking up on him hitting him with the hat


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 30, 2011)

Dad should have had his arse kicked by someone a long time ago. Come to think of it, he probably had, but he's just the type not to learn from it.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Jan 30, 2011)

*yea*

i was hoping the kid was gonna put it on him i think the camera saved his butt. and i'm starting to like the kid


----------

